# 2.6g spec log



## ecannon (Sep 17, 2012)

Just thought I'd do a log of my tank activities, on a small scale. So far i just made a little background for a little tank, from a cooler! Its between 1" - 1.5" thick. The shapes are carved into the background with a few extras tracked on top for the added depth. Concreting beings today. Hopefully it goes well and will be able to add plants soon. As for live stock I've been thinking about either a dwarf puffer, or shrimps. leaving more towards the puffer right now as they seems to have a lot of character from the videos I've seen.


----------



## ecannon (Sep 17, 2012)

Its been a crazy week or so but its still going. I picked up some red quickcrete dye Katy night and an going to give a third layer onto the background tonight. Aiming for a nice dark red, kinda ayers rock looking. For substrate i have some black/grey gravel left over. Then its time to start cycling! Not too long now! Pics too come


----------



## ecannon (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## ecannon (Sep 17, 2012)

Siliconed to the back wall, added some concrete on the floor and around the top to smooth it onto the tank


----------



## hdpc (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cool setup! 
I got a spec 3 as well and I'm loving it. Wondering if you have any updated pictures of your tank?


----------

